# Apache Authentication per Digest doesn't work anymore

## mansonquasch

Hi there,

I've recently updated my apache server and now authentication doesn't work anymore. I have one vhost and one directory secured vie Authdigest like this:

AuthUserFile    /var/www/htdigest

AuthType        Digest

AuthName        "Admin"

Require         valid-user

my users are stored in /var/www/htdigest via:

htdigest -c /var/www/digest Admin <user>

When I try to access my site, the login window pops up, but as long as I try, it pops up again after entering username+password+enter.

/var/log/apache/error.log shows this:

[Fri Jan 11 22:40:22 2008] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] access to /directory/site.php failed, reason: verification of user id '<null>' not configured, referer: http://yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy/

AllowOverride is set to All.

Since my configuration worked about several months now, I'm really frustrated about such a behavior.

Does anybody have a hint?

Thanks in advance,

mansonquasch

----------

## pteppic

Do you have the 'auth digest' flag thingy set in conf.d/apache2?

----------

## mansonquasch

It was definetly too late yesterday. That was is. Works like a charme. Thanks, man!

mansonquasch

----------

